# Zombie make-up



## Hoopah1972 (Jul 4, 2011)

Zombie makeup is cheap, easy and looks amazing. Just need some white, black, blue and green facepaint and some liquid latex, the stuff is amazing for ripped or torn skin. You can even use toilet paper to make it look like skin gouges. I did this one year with everything I just stated. Heres a pic.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

My husband was a zombie two years ago and was a smashing success, primarily due to his makeup. I watched and followed this YouTube video:




It was so easy to follow and the results were great. I did order the specific makeup recommended in the video - it was definitely worth the few extra dollars for a very high-quality. One final word of advice - practice once before your big event!


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

If you want to go the prosthetic route, have a look at the zombies available on our website.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

wow, love the make up tips. Ty. 

Instand Monsters: love the zombie 2 mask. I saw the vid and was curious. Did the person cut the mask to get the jaw to move or is it that elastic? What do you use to keep it on the face? What is used to build up around the eyes to make it look like your face instead of a mask or is it just really good glue?


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

Growler said:


> Did the person cut the mask to get the jaw to move or is it that elastic?


No cutting required, foam latex is very elastic. It moves with your face, letting your expressions show.



Growler said:


> What do you use to keep it on the face?


You can use Spirit Gum from any costume shop, or ProsAide adhesive (that's the one we use, we hope to have it available on our site soon).



Growler said:


> What is used to build up around the eyes to make it look like your face instead of a mask or is it just really good glue?


The edges of the prosthetic are tissue thin, letting you blend it into your skin pretty easily. We have a series of free application videos on our website that show the process. 

We can also do the prosthetics pre-painted, so all you would need to do is glue it on and apply some makeup on your skin around it.

Special effects contact lenses will also help to make any zombie makeup pop. There are a lot of sites that sell them, shop around a bit and you're sure to find a good deal. Just be aware that generic lenses can hurt your eyes if you're not careful. The higher-end ones require your eye measurements from a optometrist.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## portia319 (Aug 31, 2009)

This is hubby and I at last year's ZPC in Minneapolis. I didn't go out and buy any fancy make up kits. I went to Walgreens, lol. I bought cheap make up in grays and dark purples. I had one "bruising" make up kit leftover from another year so I used some of that. I put on a really pale foundation and used some white powder I got at a costume shop when I was Marie Antoinette. I used some dark red, yellow and green paint from the make up kit to create some bruises. Purple and grays under the eyes. I put concealer on my lips to make them look pale. Its all about shading, shading, shading.  2 years ago I did the liquid latex to give myself some zombie bites on my cheeks but it was a pain to get off so I just went with more bruising last year. And I found fake spray blood at Michael's - loved it. It gave a way better effect to my costume.


----------



## eberphoto (Aug 15, 2011)

I am going to the Mpls/St.Paul crawl this year too. You should make one of those "I'm A Mormon" commercials when you are dressed as Zombies. That would be pretty funny.


----------



## portia319 (Aug 31, 2009)

LOL. That would be entertaining.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

If I have to hear another one of those commercials I'm going to puke. When they come back to visit I'm going to tell them exactly what I think of their commercials and how I would NEVER join their religion since it tried to push their crap down throats. My other half was raised Mormon and my b-i-l is a high priest in the church. So we still the them coming to our house spreading the word. I told my other half I wanted to dress as Mormon missionaries in drag. lol


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

portia319 said:


> View attachment 83453


He kind of reminds me of Johnny from "Night of the Living Dead"


----------



## darthgordon (Jun 29, 2011)

Zombie make-up is the easy part... as Mormons, I'd suggest white shirts and black ties (zombied up of course), bicycles and printed Mormon cards done in zombie fashion.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

We have the mormon stuff down pat.  Hubby and family were all raised mormon. His brother is a high priest in the church and gave a prayer at your wedding. Prob. rot in hell for that one.  I'm collecting some of the uniform at Goodwill. Got the books of mormon already. I like the mormon card idea. I still need to order the make up. I was going to do the prostetics but, not in the budget this year. Heck, not much is.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice links everyone! I need more tips like these for zombifying my volunteers this year!


----------

